# Bike Racks - Made My Decision!!



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am looking for a little advice on Bike Racks for the Outback26KBRS from my fellow Outbackers........ My normal method of dealing with
our 4 bikes is to load them in the bed of the truck and then tie a whole boat load of bungy cords to hold them upright without damaging
anything. This method has worked so far, but is a bit of a pain and I think it only a matter of time before we have an opps of some nature.

I am thinking of a rear receiver and a bike rack on the back of the Outback. Plan B might be the bike rack in the bed of the truck but
first I want to explore the rear receiver idea.

Here's my questions:

Since the receiver needs to be welded to the frame, do you just go to the local "hitch" store and have them give you a quote on purchasing
and then welding a receiver on to the back of the Outback? Or did some of you buy your receivers and then bring them to a welding shop? 
What would this normally cost?

Are all receiver bike racks normally 2"?

What bike rack brands (receiver style) do you like best and where is the best (cheapest) place to find it?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

did you see the PVC truck bed rack that was posted a week or 2 ago. it was pretty slick.
Here is the LINK look at post #5. the link to the plans is there. Maybe that will help you.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks, and yes I did see the PVC rack and I like it a lot. That's plan B at the moment!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Plan C - Put a front receiver on the truck and put the bikes on it. Out of sight is out of mind on the back of the trailer, last week there was a thread of someone getting home only to find the bike rack gone from the back of the trailer.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

For the bed of the truck I took one 2x4 cut to the width of the bed and bolted 2 of these to the 2x4, you can get 4 bikes if you add a second 2x4 at the other end of the bed and put them facing the other way.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonrebecca said:


> For the bed of the truck I took one 2x4 cut to the width of the bed and bolted 2 of these to the 2x4, you can get 4 bikes if you add a second 2x4 at the other end of the bed and put them facing the other way.


I did the same thing (I think it was a 1x3 though....). Anyway, it holds 3 bikes at the front with room for a fourth. I'll have to go for a dual end or 2 layer effect once the kids bikes get bigger The front tires sit for or aft of the wheel wells in the bed. I run a cable through the bikes and wheels and attach it to one of the tiedowns.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a front hitch and bike rack. Works well but does tend to block some of the headlights at night. Not bad for me and not really a big deal. I would buy a rack, one like this....
http://www.drophitch.com/index.asp?PageAct...amp;Category=33

take it to a certified welder or at least someone who knows how to weld ( that would not be me ) and have them weld it on. Tell them what you want to have on the back so they can make it strong enough to stand the test of time. Thats my plan.

I would recommend a Thule rack. Its pricey but so were my bikes. E bay is always a good source for bike racks. My 
2 cents.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

The front mount option works great!


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

Plan "D" check out "Top Pop Rails", not sure of the link, All you have to do is google it. This system goes on the A-Frame, with the right attachments it can go from a TT to a 5'ver or into a receiver.


----------



## timewizard (Jun 9, 2007)

We have the Saris Cycle-On Pro with the hitch mount that we put on the back bumper of the OB. It sits flat and has minimal bounce because of how it set up. It works great and you can add another rack for 4 bikes its $$$ but its well worth the money. Its very well built and made in Madison WI. Its hard to find anything built in USA. I'm always willing to spend more if I know its made here.








www.saris.com
We drove down the farm road by our home and I drove behind the OB in the car to see how much bounce there was, I was impressed there was none. I have seen some very scary set ups.


----------



## DJ_Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

I am in a similar situation. Different TV but same TT. Except that I have 5 bikes. Here are the options I have explored based on various posts, warnings and encouragements:

(1) back of TV -- very painful and space consuming (not desireable on long trips where keeping kids separated is a good thing)
(2) inside TT -- more painful and destructive on interior (not desireable but once used)
(3) front-loading TV -- not desireable (probably need a camera to know where the bikes end/start
(4) top-loading TV -- not desireable (to much work to get them up and down)
(5) A-Frame -- having a hard time finding something to accommodate all bikes (probably only good for 2-3 bikes)
(6) back-loading of TT using traditional (or not so traditional I know find based on above post) hitch -- already have a sturdy rack, but concerned about rocking, etc.
(7) back-loading of TT using a tray which mounts on customized 2-hitchs -- I heard about something like this but have never seen it. Sounds like it could offer greater stability in back, as well as flexibility to be used for other purposes such as generator, firewood, etc.
(8) some combination of (5) and (6)

Right now I am leaning toward (7) but have yet to see what I am looking for -- being too conceptual than practical, I am not wanting to venture into creation yet. As a first time TT owner, I am just getting my wings on the mods so I am being cautious.

________________________
Ray, Esther, the Queen and 2 Kings
07 - 26KBRS
05 - Expedition


----------



## dgilmore12 (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello everyone, This is my first post.

I have the same trailer and use 2 of these inside the trailer. Have been doing so for several years without any damage to the trailer or bikes.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

DJ_Ray said:


> I am in a similar situation. Different TV but same TT. Except that I have 5 bikes. Here are the options I have explored based on various posts, warnings and encouragements:
> 
> (1) back of TV -- very painful and space consuming (not desireable on long trips where keeping kids separated is a good thing)
> (2) inside TT -- more painful and destructive on interior (not desireable but once used)
> ...


I see from all the posts and suggestions that I am going to explore "option E" which is sit down and have a beer to go over
all the many options to take bikes with us!

I did a little more poking around on the net today and one thing for sure is that the rear receiver on the Outback along with a good 
quaility rack is a lot of money. Makes my "back of the truck bungy cord set up" look like a pretty good option....

Thanks for all the helpful responses and keep them coming.........


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This is the one I use on the front of our Suburban. Easy..easy...easy to get bikes on/off.

http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


----------



## tidefan (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought the thule truck bed model...holds 3 easy (never tried 4) and locks right in place. I think it was around $120 or so. Very quick and easy to use


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Fanatical1 said:


> I am in a similar situation. Different TV but same TT. Except that I have 5 bikes. Here are the options I have explored based on various posts, warnings and encouragements:
> 
> (1) back of TV -- very painful and space consuming (not desireable on long trips where keeping kids separated is a good thing)
> (2) inside TT -- more painful and destructive on interior (not desireable but once used)
> ...


I see from all the posts and suggestions that I am going to explore "option E" which is sit down and have a beer to go over
all the many options to take bikes with us!

I did a little more poking around on the net today and one thing for sure is that the rear receiver on the Outback along with a good 
quaility rack is a lot of money. Makes my "back of the truck bungy cord set up" look like a pretty good option....

Thanks for all the helpful responses and keep them coming.........
[/quote]

I would always bungee my bikes in my truck until I saw the PVC solution. I thought it was a little hokie at first, but it was really cheap and easy to build. After I built it and took it with us camping, I was a believer. I don't have to worry about reenforcing the back bumper of the OB, having ANY obstruction hanging off the front of my truck, or putting dirty, wet bikes on the inside of the OB. For someone with a PU, I think this is a great solution. My rack is hanging in my garage right in front of my truck right now, waiting for our first camping trip.

Good luck.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I like the PVC one too. neat idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wtscl said:


> I would always bungee my bikes in my truck until I saw the PVC solution. I thought it was a little hokie at first, but it was really cheap and easy to build. After I built it and took it with us camping, I was a believer. I don't have to worry about reenforcing the back bumper of the OB, having ANY obstruction hanging off the front of my truck, or putting dirty, wet bikes on the inside of the OB. For someone with a PU, I think this is a great solution. My rack is hanging in my garage right in front of my truck right now, waiting for our first camping trip.
> 
> Good luck.


BUT my bed has a cap which is used for other priority items like the generator, a pair of BIB Golden retrievers, fire wood and a few other must haves.

As for the post about being worried about the bikes sticking out too far in front, well when towing I don't get close to anything front or back because if you do get to close you end up with a post about a tree or fence jumping out in front of you and biting the Outback.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the helpful replies!









Actually by reading your posts and doing more research, I have changed my mind about the receiver hitch rack.
I can see that everyone has different needs for their racks based on many different factors such as what type of TV (SUV or pick up),
how many bikes, expensive or not, if you need the space in your bed for other things ect. ect....

After I weighed my options I thought I would carry mine in the bed of the truck mainly because I have the room and don't have to worry
about things hanging off the back or front of the Outback or TV.... and because it was cheaper....Did I mention it was cheaper?








Still thinking that my bungy cord spiderweb was not the ideal solution







, I found this Topline truck bed bike rack that looks like it
will keep everything secure... It had good reviews on another bike site. I bought the 2 bike kit and then two extensions for the additional
2 bikes (4 bikes total) and filled the order out with a hitch lock and bike cable lock to get free shipping... Do I sound like Ghosty!??!









Thanks again for eveyone's advice on a well worn topic.

Topline Bike Racks


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

One last option for you. I carry mine on a rack over the truck bed. It cost nothing as I welded it myself. You could bolt it together. I picked up the steel angles along the road when people throw out the fla bed springs. The steel is very tough stuff. I can cary 4 bikes or 2 bikes and a roof top carrier.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...m&album=543


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Okay, some maybe this is one of the last posts on this topic, but maybe I've saved the best for last?
And no one else has offered this suggestion - *a dual receiver hitch* ◄that's a link.











​


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

raynardo said:


> Okay, some maybe this is one of the last posts on this topic, but maybe I've saved the best for last?
> And no one else has offered this suggestion - *a dual receiver hitch* ◄that's a link.
> 
> 
> ...


If I read the link correctly, there is a 4000 lb limit to that setup. Not good for any Outback

"Unique extension allows you to tow your camper and bring your bikes along!
Great for vacations, trips, etc. 4000-lb. capacity dual hitch extension comes
with two 2in. receivers, lower tube with collar for towing and upper tube for
accessories. Black powder coated for long lasting use. Made in the USA."


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

fl_diesel said:


> Okay, some maybe this is one of the last posts on this topic, but maybe I've saved the best for last?
> And no one else has offered this suggestion - *a dual receiver hitch* ◄that's a link.
> 
> 
> ...


If I read the link correctly, there is a 4000 lb limit to that setup. Not good for any Outback

"Unique extension allows you to tow your camper and bring your bikes along!
Great for vacations, trips, etc. 4000-lb. capacity dual hitch extension comes
with two 2in. receivers, lower tube with collar for towing and upper tube for
accessories. Black powder coated for long lasting use. Made in the USA."
[/quote]

I actually thought about buying this for my setup until I read about the weight limit. Not good for anything of any significant weight.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

wtscl said:


> Okay, some maybe this is one of the last posts on this topic, but maybe I've saved the best for last?
> And no one else has offered this suggestion - *a dual receiver hitch* ◄that's a link.
> 
> 
> ...


If I read the link correctly, there is a 4000 lb limit to that setup. Not good for any Outback

"Unique extension allows you to tow your camper and bring your bikes along!
Great for vacations, trips, etc. 4000-lb. capacity dual hitch extension comes
with two 2in. receivers, lower tube with collar for towing and upper tube for
accessories. Black powder coated for long lasting use. Made in the USA."
[/quote]

I actually thought about buying this for my setup until I read about the weight limit. Not good for anything of any significant weight.
[/quote]

Would work for a pop up.


----------



## rerhart (Jun 5, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> This is the one I use on the front of our Suburban. Easy..easy...easy to get bikes on/off.
> 
> http://www.discountramps.com/wheel-mount-bike-carrier.htm


Hi Oregon Camper...Do you like this bike rack? Does it work well? I am looking for a bike rack to carry 4 adult size bikes, but not 'on' my camper, looking for a carrier for a 2 inch receiver that I can take with on camping trips so I can transport bikes to trails near campgrounds--Does it fold up well to pack inside my camper or truck? I've seen all the Yakima, Saris, Thule, etc. tray style racks, but they are very expensive and this one is priced well but wasn't sure on the quality and if it really works for 4 bikes easily. I am not interested in the hanging style bike carriers, I hate screwing around with them to get bikes to fit.

Thanks!


----------

